
The Life and Death of Analog Phones - AJAlabs
http://thevoipreport.com/the-life-and-death-of-analog-phone-service/?utm_content=bufferaafb1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
AJAlabs
"By 2020 carriers no longer will be required to maintain analog lines."

